# Daily Report



## AlexD (Jul 5, 2004)

gonna use this to keep track of my daily chain of events that involve training.

Its monday today, got up at around 9AM had a protein shake cause bodys been starved for a fair few hours, and some scrambled egg whites.

Went to the gym at 10:30AM, as its monday Its chest. First time i've been since last wednesday due to flu-style thing.

Warm up with 5 mins on bike, just cut cardio down ALOT, stretch and do some abs.

Bench press : 55KG (120lb) 4x10
Pec Dec/k : 40KG (88lb) 4x10
inc. bench press : 30KG (66lb) 4x10
dec. bench press : 30KG 4x10
DB bench press : 40lb 4x10
Fly : 30lb 4X10

Drank 2 pints of water and had a pint of Met-Rx with 10 Grams of creatine added.

bye for now


----------

